# Juno 65 Rides bonus



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

*Has anyone here ever completed the 65 rides bonus for Juno Monday to Friday? *I simply find it not doable. Any insight?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Cheap pax use Uber more than Juno.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Not enough time to do that many rides on Juno.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

Juno not here in Philly yet, when it does come I imagine will be slow to catch on. I'm curious about how well they advertise, signing bonus, pax cost compared to uber/Lyft etc


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Rick N. said:


> Not enough time to do that many rides on Juno.


That's what I know from my own experience. Stretching the number to 65 has a different motive. I tested going more than hour waiting for a request. Another waste of time distraction. Impossible I say to complete 65 trips in the allotted time. Companies who have access to real time data can play all kind of tricks. There MUST be a regulation over every company which collects data on its workforce.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

_McUber_ said:


> That's what I know from my own experience. Stretching the number to 65 has a different motive. I tested going more than hour waiting for a request. Another waste of time distraction. Impossible I say to complete 65 trips in the allotted time. Companies who have access to real time data can play all kind of tricks. There MUST be a regulation over every company which collects data on its workforce.


Of course they want to make it difficult, if every driver got paid the bonus, they'd be losing $2 *B*illion a year like Uber is...


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

They are hoping to keep drivers on their app and off the more popular U/L no doubt. What kind of signing bonus did they give?


----------

